# don't call it a come back



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

Here I am again folks.... 

My move is over. The boxes are unpacked and the grocery shopping is done. Gym has been joined and I'm starting to feel maybe a little bit settled in the new job and the new apartment.

So much has happened in the past month and a half that if I think too hard or too long my head starts spinning.   So I won't.  I'll just go from here. 

It's been 6 weeks out of the gym. (damn!  ) 
I'm 15 lbs lighter (but at least I'm much leaner even if I did lose LBM too)
I'm going to be weak. 
I'm going to be sore. 
I'm going to do it anyway and it's gonna be great


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

trained legs last night.  first workout in 6 weeks so why not start with legs.    i guess the workout wasn't much...but it sure felt like more after so many weeks off. 

SQUATS 
10 x 65 
8 x 95 
8 x 95 

LEG EXTENSIONS 
12 x 60 
9 x 70 
7 x 80 + 4 x 60 (dropset) 

SLDL 
10 x 95 
8 x 95 
9 x 95 

SEATED LEG CURL 
12 x 75 
10 x 90 
8 x 90

have to start somewhere...


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm going to start with carb cycling beginning tomorrow.

will do it like this:
no carb
high carb
low carb

except to start I will do 2 no carb days.

gotta thank TP and Jodi and Leslie already.  i've been a pest with my questions and they've all been above and beyond helpful, patient and encouraging!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey there! 

So good to see my fellow Nike woman here!  I missed ya!

Looking forward to seeing this transformation!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!  I missed you too.  So much to catch up on.

Hope things are good with you.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey there ... are you still coming to Vegas?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi NT.  I hope so but it's a bit questionable now.  I had to move unexpectedly and my finances are totally scary disaster right about now.  (I'm sleeping on the floor 'til I can replace some of my furniture)

Love my new place though so don't go feeling bad for me.  (It's all good)


So - I'm keeping Vegas in mind and hoping to be able to pull it off.  Thanks to Jodi I may still be able to since I won't have to pay for hotel.   (she's the BEST)

My fingers are crossed 'cause lord knows I need some FUN right about now.  

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2003)

today was day 1 of NO CARB.  (same thing tomorrow)

missing the fish oil caps.  should be here tomorrow (1fast400.com)
i'll include 3 at 5 of my 6 meals when they arrive.


MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey

MEAL 2
3 eggs
3 egg whites
cucumber

MEAL 3
can tuna
stalk celery
tsp safflower mayo
(only a tsp and i'll stop when my fish oil caps get here)

MEAL 4
1.5 scoop whey

MEAL 5
can tuna
stalk celery
1 tsp safflower mayo

MEAL 6
can chicken breast (i gotta cook)

water intake - 4 liters

TOTALS:

protein:  191
carbs:     18
fat:          36

the no carb part wasn't hard but i have to work on a few things for next time:

add the fish oil caps when they arrive (cut the safflower mayo)
have to cook some chicken or turkey or beef


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey NG - On your low carb day, TP told me you should be getting 1G Carb x BW divided into 3 meals.  I know you questioned this before so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!  That would be about 43 g per meal.  I had planned 35-40 so good to know I was close.

Still unsure if the small fruit at those meals should be counted in the carb total.  What TP gave me to read sounded like it was "in addition to" - but doesn't look like anyone is doing it that way (?)

I know...still being anal but I think it could make a big difference on the low carb days.  I'm ready to just go with it on high carb days!  In fact...can't wait to eat a "buttload" of Fiber One tomorrow.  (you're my mentor   )


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

HEY NIKEGURL~ Good to see you here and all settled into your new place!!! 
Your gonna rock honey!
Take care!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Thanks Jodi!  That would be about 43 g per meal.  I had planned 35-40 so good to know I was close.
> 
> Still unsure if the small fruit at those meals should be counted in the carb total.  What TP gave me to read sounded like it was "in addition to" - but doesn't look like anyone is doing it that way (?)
> ...


Yup include your piece of fruit in your carb count but don't worry about the number too much.  

Buttload of Fiber One was alot of fun to eat.  

Thanks hon!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks Stacy!  you've been supportive since my first day at im.com and i really appreciate it!

i'm gonna count the fruit but not freak out.  (thanks Jodi)

tomorrow is high carb day.  i'm not nervous about it now.  i just can hardly wait!  (but i will)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Nike! 

How was the weekend?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2003)

it was good - but over too soon!  (always)  thanks for asking!

hope yours was too.

today i start logging my workouts again.  i gave myself last week to get "reacquainted" with the gym but that's over now.

today is no carb day.  hectic morning so meal #1 is late.  looks like there will only be 5 meals today.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2003)

Well - I haven't been doing so well. I'm back at the gym so that's good. But I've been missing meals like crazy and to be honest - I'm starting to just look like a skinny chic and I don't like it.

I just don't have an appetite. I guess I got used to not eating much when it was a stress thing and now that life is under control - I'm still not eating when I should.

Hate confessions....yesterday I packed all of my no carb day meals. Got a bit of a late start so the plan was I'd only get in 5 meals instead of 6 but my protein needs would be met. Not so bad.

But that's not what happened. Got to work - got busy and didn't eat until 3:00

I know. Very bad. It gets worse. I ate at 3:00 and then at 6:00. That was it. (It still gets worse.)
Then I wake up really hungry at 3:00 am. (no kidding) Ate 2 slices of freaking bread.

Only myself to blame. I know better than to eat so little and I know eating 2 meals is going to lead to eating something bad. But I still did it.

Maybe this morning was a bit of a reality check. I'm lean. But I look scrawny and that just plain sux.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

What's the bread doing in the house in the first place?  

NG just think of your goals and get back on track girl.  We don't need you withering away to nothing.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

NG, take your time and get back on track. Maybe just start adding an extra meal and then adding another one when you feel ready.. It's pretty big step to go from 2 meals to 6, so maybe it'll be easier to do it gradually 

We still believe in you


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2003)

You guys are the best.  I know I can do this 'cause I've done harder stuff before.  It's this weird cycle though...when I miss up I doubt myself more and that makes it harder.

I swear it's ten times harder for me to get started than it is to keep going.

I'm going no carb today.  I had wanted to start with 2 no carb days before starting the cycle....but I changed my mind.  I decided it's better for me to have "success" with something and just get going again.  So I'll no carb today and high carb tomorrow just so I can get a solid week of doing what I need to do.  If I get going I should be able to keep going.

By the way - abs are looking gooooood!  (yours, Jenny!)


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2003)

well, trained chest and abs last night and i'm weak.  shouldn't be too much of a shock.  i've lost close to 20 lbs and i was out of the gym nearly 2 months.  hoping it'll come back quickly.

FLAT DB PRESS
12 x 30
9 x 35
7 x 35

INCLINE DB PRESS
10 x 25
8 x 25
8 x 25

PEC DECK
3 sets 10 x 45

ABS - 8 sets total

Hope to see my weights go up to where they were before too long.  Will increase the volume as well but for now...this felt like more than it really was.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2003)

Yesterday was no carb day and I finally did it right.  5 meals instead of 6 but got my protein in.  Today is high carb (my first one since I kept screwing up last week)

WED MEALS

Meal 1

1.5 servings whey

Meal 2

4 oz ground turkey
1 egg white
1/2 large cucumber
3 fish oil caps

Meal 3

2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
3 fish oil caps

Meal 4

can chicken breast
1 cup romaine
vinegar
3 fish oil caps

Meal 5

1.5 serving whey
3 fish oil caps

TOTALS:
Calories  1112
Protein    164
Carb        17
Fat           41

need to increase my water.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2003)

i can't stop eating the Fiber One.  i love that stuff!  (don't panic - it's high carb day.  i'm allowed)

finally full.....and to think i was worried i wouldn't be able to eat enough carbs on high carb day.  as long as i have Fiber One there won't be a problem.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't stray too far from


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2003)

do you know i just now thought of that (instants before reading your post).  oops

definitely something i should have considered before i ate about 3 servings of the stuff.  it's gonna be ugly.  i know it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2003)

been good with the eating and the gym.  my appetite still isn't much for the most part so i've decided that for now i'll usually be going with 5 meals a day instead of 6.  (i'll bump my protein at each meal).  i know i can stick with that rather than trying and failing for 6 right now.

so that means on high carb days there will be 3 carb meals and on low carb days there will be 2.

today is no carb.  easy enough but i have visions of Fiber One dancing in my head.  i can make it 'til tomorrow though.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2003)

the gym is weird for me right now.  on one hand i'm really bummed out by how much strength i've lost.  but then on the other i like what i'm seeing in the mirror much better than before.  i'm hoping to have it both ways before long (strong again and lean)

CHEST

Flat DB Press
10 x 30
8 x 35
6 x 35

Incline DB Press
9 x 27.5
7 x 27.5
7 x 27.5

Cable Crossovers
8 x 35
8 x 35
10 x 30  

ABS - did a total of 12 sets.  felt good.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2003)

nearly forgot - i ordered Leptigen late last week.  hopefully i might get it by the end of this week.  can't wait to get started with it - i'm excited!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Then you won't have any appetite.  Seriously, today is the first day I've been hungry since I've been on Leptigen.  There are so many benefits of this stuff but so far this is only noticable one


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2003)

i'm a bit worried about that actually since i'm not usually hungry to begin with.  but i think it might be good for me since my calories have been low for awhile.

how are you liking the carb rotation?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

I love it.  How bout you?  Once you get over the carb fear its great.  Nice and easy to follow


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2003)

i love it too.  it's easy and we get a wider variety of foods.  i'm not sure yet on results though - but that's my own fault since i haven't stuck to it perfectly.  i think i'm in the groove now so we shall see.

sure looks like it has worked for leslie and you and TP though so i'm confident!  are you liking your progress on it or too soon for you to tell?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2003)

ok - yesterday i got 4 1/2 meals in instead of 5.  but i swear i'm getting better about this.  at least i got my protein in.  

today is high carb so i'm gonna go for 6 meals (don't want to miss a chance to eat Fiber One) and yesterday's calories were pretty low so i think 6 meals would be good.  (i should make it - i ate at 7:30 this morning so i have time)

TUES 8/12  NO CARB

Meal 1
1.5 whey
3 fish oil caps

Meal 2
can tuna
tsp safflower mayo (i just love it but soon i'll cut it entirely)
1/2 large cucumber
3 fish oil caps

Meal 3
3 whole eggs
4 egg whites


Meal 4
2 whey
1/2 large cucumber

Meal 4 1/2

2.5 oz chicken
3 fish oil caps

TOTALS:  1048 calories.  158 g protein  20 g carb  35 g fat


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi there.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2003)

hey!!!!  how are you.   

it's been ages!  lots has happened.  i moved AGAIN in july but this is better.  long story.

i'm trying carb rotation now too.  today is high carb day and it's time right now for my fiber one.   (i love that stuff)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

Doing good finally, alot of stuff is goin on. And I'm gonna be moving again the end of Sept. as well. Back up to San Jose. lmao

Housing has come down and I have some computer jobs already talking to me so might have a good job to go to as well. 

hmmm, do ya like your new place? It has to be better than the previous one was. 

glad to hear ya like the carb rotation. High carb days are cool. I just ordered some fo the Liptigen II to try.  I took a couple months off while I was learning my new job as well as the drive was to far. But saved up the $$ and have a membership close to home now. So I'm back at it. 

How have you been?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2003)

i've got some Leptigen on the way as well.

the new place is tiny but it's cute and i'm really glad to be there.  so much drama (and all of it bad) right before i moved though.  now i'm settling in again and liking the peace of it all.  even have a good tan going from reading by the pool on weekends.  i'm happy to be on my own again.

back to powerhouse gym again and glad to be there too.  nice short commute to work (20 minutes which is the shortest i've ever had)

all is well.  

are you glad to be moving back?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

Your tanning?  lol, I'm still white as a ghost. And glad your back to the gym you liked and are familiar with. That's important. 

Yeah I'm glad to be moving back. The job market is better now as well as housing prices have come down. That's the only reason I moved anyway. Plus I can do what I'm doing down here up there just as easy and for the same pay. 

So yes I'm anxious, but gonna take this time to get back into the gym and into the routine before I go back there.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 14, 2003)

yesterday was high carb day.  i have to accept that 6 meals just isn't gonna happen for me right now.  i'm gonna go with 5 and stick to it for awhile and not even try for 6.  (i'll keep protein up)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 fish oil caps
cucumber

MEAL 2
3 eggs
3 egg whites
small pear
ton of Fiber One
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
5 oz ground turkey
brown rice (a lot. maybe 1 1/2 cups cooked)
peach
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
1.5 whey
3/4 c green beans
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
can chicken breast
MORE Fiber One


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

NG - 5 meals are fine, you know how to do this.  Just make protein higher per meal and on low carb days have 2 carb meals.  High carb days 3 carb meals.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 14, 2003)

yep - that's what i'm going to do b/c i can actually stick to that!

Thanks, Jodi


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Looking gooooood girl!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for visiting Stacey!

No Carb today.

Just got new protein powder - Syntrax Nectar.  WOW.  This stuff is delicious.  Wish I could have it for all my meals (I'm not really joking - but I won't actually do it)

MEAL 1
1.5 servings Nectar (protein powder)
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
5 oz ground turkey
1/2 cucumber
3 fish oil caps

will update as I eat more!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

What flavor did you get?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

Caribbean Cooler.  I heard apple was best but this sounded the most appealing.  I may still try apple but this one is yummy.  Very cocounutty.  There are bananans and pineapples on the label but the coconut flavor is strongest.

Did you get cherry?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

I have the cherry and I like it but I want to try the others


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

hey -here's an idea.  want me to scoop out 2 scoops (or do you prefer 1 1/2 so it's a serving) and mail it to you in a ziploc sandwich bag?  that way you can taste the carribean cooler before buying it.  pm me if you want me to.

it's no problem if you do.  most people like apple.  i hate apple juice but i love apple flavor candy like jolly ranchers so not sure on that one....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

hehe thanks but the shipping will cost money.  How much are they again?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Actually you know what, why not.  I'm gonna order apple soon I think so then I can send you some apple to try


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

by the way...i'd put the baggie in an envelope.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

just sent you a pm, jodi


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

started the leptigen today.  only had 1 dose so far.  nothing to really report.  didn't totally knock out my hunger (that's ok) or anything.  i'm 45 minutes from next meal and while not starving i'm definitely looking forward to it.  seriously though - not judging anything based on a single Tbs dose.  just logging it.

by the way - doesn't taste to bad in crystal light lemonade (thanks, Jodi!)

today is no carb.  will update when more meals have been eaten.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

COOL~ I was just looking on 1fast400.com site --reading about Nectar..and I was going to ask on here if anyones tried it!! Sooo you two like it!!  Thats good to know!! 

Have a great day girl!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

i think it's really really delicious.  i'm pretty fussy on protein powders too.  like lots of people like optimum.  i like it b/c it's a good value and quality but i think it tastes absolutely wretched.

the nectar is good.  really yummy!  crazy part is i only mix with a spoon and if there are a few lumps that don't dissolve - i just eat them.  that sounds so gross but tastes good!  let me know if you decide to try it and what flavor you go with.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

i think i decided that leptigen takes worse than i first thought (i was trying to be so positive lol)

anyway...3 Tbs Leptigen today (will stick with this all week before maybe upping it to 4)

NO CARB DAY

MEAL 1
1.5 Whey (Syntrax Nectar)
3 fish oil

Tbs Leptigen between Meal 1 and 2

MEAL 2
5 oz ground turkey
bit of mustard
1/2 large cucumber
3 fish oil

MEAL 3
can chicken breast
tsp safflower mayo 
3 fish oil

Tbs Leptigen between Meal 3 and 4

MEAL 4
3 eggs
3 egg whites
cup romaine
3 fish oil caps

1 Tbs Leptigen between Meal 4 and 5

MEAL 5
1.5 whey
3 fish oil caps

TOTALS:  1062 calories, 158 g protein, 8 g carb, 43 g fat


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

NG - how much do you weigh?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

you're gonna get mad....

i'm holding at 128


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

WHY would I get mad?????


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

b/c that's too little and probably not enough calories...

but i'll stuff in the carbs tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

BINGO!!!!! 

NG you know better, you need to increase your cals a bit on no carb days.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2003)

you're right - but at least i'm past the days of not eating or only eating 2-3 times (yes, i'm making excuses)

is my best bet to bump the protein a bit?  don't think i should go any higher with my fat - agreed?

thanks for helping and keeping an eye on me!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

NG as long as your eating then stick with how you need to stick with it.  Thats the most important thing. 

I think protein for sure and that would automatically bump your fat up a bit anyway.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

You should up it in a 50/50 split, how much would all those 1.5 servings of protein be if you upped them to a full 2 scoops?

Other than that you should up it pretty much a 50/50 split. TP told me my fat was to low when I was around 50g/day. So even though you weigh less you can probably go up to around 55. 

But I'd up the protein to 2 full scoops. Also is one of those imediately post workout? If so up that one to 3 scoops.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2003)

each scoop has 23 g protein. 

could i use 46 g at one meal?  that would be the easiest way to bump the calories and the protein a bit.  i just thought it might be too much for a single meal.  think it'd be ok?

thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i think it's really really delicious.  i'm pretty fussy on protein powders too.  like lots of people like optimum.  i like it b/c it's a good value and quality but i think it tastes absolutely wretched.
> 
> the nectar is good.  really yummy!  crazy part is i only mix with a spoon and if there are a few lumps that don't dissolve - i just eat them.  that sounds so gross but tastes good!  let me know if you decide to try it and what flavor you go with.


Thanks soo much for the tips girl!! Thats good to know..

I'm sick of optimum..and I don't think it taste good at all!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> each scoop has 23 g protein.
> 
> could i use 46 g at one meal?  that would be the easiest way to bump the calories and the protein a bit.  i just thought it might be too much for a single meal.  think it'd be ok?
> ...



Nope it's not to much.  go for it. Unless your gonna add another meal to get more protein, but I'm just happy your eating, so it'll work better to just up it to 2 scoops/shake. 

and no problem, I try to help when I can.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

OH yeah, got 2 tubs of nectar coming in thursday. 

got cherry, and strawberry/kiwi. they were out of stock on the apple.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2003)

cool.  i'm sure 6 meals would be best but i just keep missing #6 so i'll stick with 5 for now and bump it up to 2 scoops.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Got it!  I'm having tomorrow, I'll let you know how I like, I did take a little crumb of it and its almost like a Coolada or something   Thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2003)

ok....definitely time to step it all up a few notches.  

i'm done being easy on myself while i readjust to eating and eating properly again and training and all that.

i've actually been doing pretty well.  (not so well with logging but pretty well with eating and the gym)

time to bump the volume up at the gym.
time to not miss any meals anymore

time to NOT say it's ok to eat dirty rice on a low carb day....(long story don't ask!  lol)

today AND tomorrow are both going to be no carb (self imposed punishment for that bowl of yummy dirty rice i told myself was ok yesterday when i knew it wasn't)


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2003)

by the way - i'm feeling good!  very motivated again.  'bout damn time.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

Wanted to pop in and say hello  
Looks like you're doing great! Keep up the good work and stay strong  
BTW I love Fiber One too, and just got the apple Nectar last week, yummy!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for visiting.  I'm doing better that's for sure....great is still in the future but I'm headed that way.  lol  

I love the Caribbean Cooler nectar but it's the only one I've tried.  I bet there'll all good.  I'll probably try a different one every time I order 'til I've had them all. 

Have a great day!


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 27, 2003)

The Caribbean cooler sounds good too, I'm going to try it next. Then I can pretend I'm having some yummy tropical drink on the beach! 

You have a great day too!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2003)

Very good shoulder workout last night.  (Not at all wussy like I've been lately)

DB PRESSES 
10 x 20 
10 x 25 
8 x 25 
7 x 25 

SIDE LATERALS 
2 sets as ladders (reps x weight) 

4x5 + 4x8 + 4x12 + 4x15 + 4X12 + 4x8 + 4x5 

5x5 + 5x8 + 5x12 + 4x15 + 4X12 + 4x8 + 4x5 

last set was a dropset (ladders left me fried!) 

8x12 + 6x8 

UPRIGHT ROWS 
10 x 30 
10 x 30 
7 x 40 

REAR DELT MACHINE 
10 x 45 
10 x 45 
9 x 45 

FRONT RAISES (DB) 
10 x 5 
10 x 5 
10 x 5 

Feeling pretty good about this one. Not as strong as I'd like to be/used to be but it'll come.  Had a hard time lifting my arms to put the keys in the car door when I left the gym.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 28, 2003)

Good job, looks like your hitting your stride and are totally motivated. 

I've tried the Strawberry-Kiwi and Cherry Nectar they are both awesome. 

I dont' think i'll try the Caribean Cooler though, I'm not much for coconut.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2003)

so i'll be difficult and ask - if you had to pick cherry or strawberry kiwi as your favorite, which would it be?  

it feels like i finally am hitting my stride again.  gym was great knowing i went all out instead of still "easing back into it"

thanks for visiting!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'd pick cherry. The strawberry-kiwi is really good but cherry kool-aid is my fav to. So that might explain it a little better


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2003)

i've decided that m-f i'm going to try to start getting 6 meals in.  my calories are just too low on my no carb days AND i've been having a problem of waking up in the middle of the night hungry which isn't good.

since i'm up anyway i'm just gonna chug meal #1 in the form of a protein shake earlier in the morning so i get to 6 meals m-f.  sat and sun i'll go with 5. 

i HATE that middle of the night hunger thing.  most of the day i'm not all that hungry but i wake up starving between 3 and 4 in the morning.

that being said....i forgot this new plan today so i doubt i'll get 6 meals in.      tomorrow i will!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2003)

dvlmn - when you said koolaid you made the cherry sound REALLY good.  now i want to try that one next!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 29, 2003)

ARMS - Thurs 8/28 

Another good workout. Probably should have done 4 sets of the first superset. I'll bump it up a set next week (or whatever I do for my 1st superset) 

SUPERSET #1 
BB Curls + Skull Crushers 

12 x 40 + 10 x 30 
12 x 40 + 10 x 30 
10 x 40 + 10 x 30 

no 45 lb EZ curl BB (preloaded) I can probably get back up to 50 lb next week w/fewer reps. I'll give it a shot 

SUPERSET #2 
Hammer Curls + Overhead DB Extensions 

8 x 20 + 7 x 30 
9 x 20 + 10 x 25 
9 x 20 + 10 x 25 

SUPERSET #3 
Hercules Curls + 1 Arm RG Pushdowns 

10 x 25 + 10 x 20 
10 x 30 + 10 x 20 
10 x 30 + 7 x 25 

finished with 12 sets of abs.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> dvlmn - when you said koolaid you made the cherry sound REALLY good.  now i want to try that one next!


NG Cherry isn't as good as the Carribean Cooler


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2003)

thanks, Jodi!  let me know what you think of the apple when you try that one.  i really like the carribean cooler!  hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2003)

new eating plan started today. 

for now i'm not going to do the carb cycling.  my carb cravings have been much higher than they were when i was eating more fat and fewer carbs. also, unlike jodi i've lacked consistency so i can't say i ever got to a point where the other methods weren't working as well or where i was feeling stuck.  so i'm going back to what worked before, sticking with it and holding the carb rotation in mind for when progress stalls. 

i'm going w/6 meals (5 on sat/sun) 
30 g protein per meal 
fat between 10 - 15 g per meal 
for 7 days carbs will stay under 30 g 

then i'll carb up 

then same as above but carbs will range 30-50 g daily for 4 days 

carb up 

repeat for 3 days. carb up. stay with 4 day/3 day cycle. 

feeling good today. did my shopping and cooking yesterday so my meals are planned, prepared and packed.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2003)

good chest workout yesterday. but i'm really mad with how much strength i've lost. it's most obvious on chest day. hopefully soon the weights will start climbing back up there. 

FLAT DB PRESS 
10 x 30 
8 x 35 
7 x 35 
10 x 30 

PEC DECK 
10 x 45 
7 x 60 
9 x 45 

SUPERSET LOW INCLINE DB PRESS & FLYES 

10 x 25 + 8 x 15 
9 x 25 + 8 x 15 
9 x 25 + 7 x 15 

ABS - 12 sets at the end.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2003)

MEAL 1 
1.5 scoops Optimum Whey 
2 Tbs whipping cream 
1/2 medium apple 

MEAL 2 
3 whole eggs 
4 egg whites 
2 oz mushrooms 

MEAL 3 
4 oz ground sirloin 
.36 oz monterey jack cheese (1/2 a slice) 
2 egg whites 

MEAL 4 
can tuna 
stalk celery 
Tbs safflower mayo 

MEAL 5 
1.5 scoops Syntrax Nectar 
2 Tbs whipping cream 
3 fish oil caps 

MEAL 6 
can chicken breast 
Tbs Drew's 
1 cup spaghetti squash 


TOTALS: 
1611 calories 
196 protein 
76 fat 
29 carb


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 3, 2003)

BACK 

BB Row 
12 x 40 
10 x 50 
10 x 50 

Superset WG Lat Pulldown & Seated Cable Row 

10 x 80 + 8 x 80 
10 x 80 + 7 x 80 
10 x 80 + 8 x 70 

DB Row 

10 x 30 
10 x 30 
8 x 30 

Rack Pulls 
12 x 95 
10 x 115 
10 x 115


----------



## Jenny (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey NG, how's things?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 8, 2003)

good!  'cept i missed my leg workout yesterday.  i'll shuffle stuff and get it all in though.

thanks for visiting.


----------

